# Pre Meet swap!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi guys!

Please feel free to use this thread to organize any trades or sales if you like. Post anything you'd like to sell or give away here. 

Some of the things I'll be bringing:

Filter odds and ends
Donated items
1 gallon tanks
some reptile items
decor
filters

Anyone interested in a zebra finch pair? If you can bring your cage I'll bring the birds. *(must be suitable for a pair of finches)* My birds are getting a little territorial and need more space. _

GOOD CARING HOME ONLY, NOT FOR RESALE, RETURN BIRDS TO ME IF YOU ARE UNABLE TO CARE FOR THEM_


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

heya!
I have a coral banded shrimp that is currently in my sump. It was picking on my frogspawn but other than that hasnt been bothering anything else. Would like to do a trade for maybe a sps frag or anything.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh I'll bring some of my fish mags too in case anyone would like to reuse and enjoy them


----------

